# Hole in water intake tube.



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

Sure enough.  Little perfect pinhole.  Are these motors supposed to have a relief hole or is this a possible cause of my pee troubles.

Me sticking a small paperclip in it.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Over time, heat and acidic exhaust gases will eat the tube.
I've had to replace 2 tubes due to erosion of the metal.
Old outboards with a lot of hours.


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

Its the most perfect hole is what gets me. I guess ill have it soldered because otherwise the pipe looks good.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2015)

Solder may be a great temp. fix, however I'm sure there's some corrosion going on elsewhere on the tube. I'd go ahead and order a new tube just in case the solder turns out to be only a band-aid.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

> Solder may be a great temp. fix, however I'm sure there's some corrosion going on elsewhere on the tube. I'd go ahead and order a new tube just in case the solder turns out to be only a band-aid.


+1


----------

